# Fruit Flavored tootsie rolls



## mari (Jul 3, 2006)

I am looking for a fruit flavored tootsie roll recipe. :chef: Or a similar recipe that has the same clay texture as a fruit roll.


----------



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

This may not be exactly what you mean, but Gale Gand does have a recipe for a gourmet version of a tootise roll in her cookbook that is super simple and tastes fantastic. It is chocolate orange flavored. - 

12 oz semisweet chocolate
1/2 c corn syrup
3/4 tsp warm water
1 1/2 tsp orange extract

Melt chocolate. Add remaining ingredients. Pour into lined pan (filling should be about 1-inch thick). Cover and hold at room temp overnight. Cut in strips, roll rope in powdered sugar, then cut into individual pieces.


----------

